# Almond Lahore



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

A beautiful Lahore pair from the UAE. red and brown Almond..I really like the coloration..


----------



## meldrew (Jun 10, 2009)

Beautiful bird. One of my favourite breeds.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Truly nice coloring. Beautiful birds.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Sharp. I never saw an almond Lahore before this!!


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

I really like the bottom one a lot, Very nice


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Yes i thought that they come only in solid colors, beautiful birds!!


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful birds, they give a new definition to almond. The second bird appears to be a milky almond which I didn't know was possible, much less existed. Wow!


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

Thank you all, I had Almond Lahore few years ago. but, this is something different therefore, I posted them.
anyone can describe this color?

regards


----------



## J.Collins (Jun 25, 2011)

*Beautiful color on both those birds. Theirs a person working on almond lahores in oklahoma he's only on his f2 cross I do believe.*


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

Man thats nice beautiful almond color


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

tmaas said:


> Absolutely beautiful birds, they give a new definition to almond. The second bird appears to be a milky almond which I didn't know was possible, much less existed. Wow!


I think it is a dilute recessive red almond.. because milky looks much different..


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

just saw this and WOW!, those birds are beautiful!!! wish they were mine.


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

Yea wish they were mine to


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

Albannai said:


> I think it is a dilute recessive red almond.. because milky looks much different..


Dilute rec. red almond would be a dilute deroy. Deroy does not express any blue/black, or silver/dun in the dilute state. This bird has lavender expression.


----------



## nooby (Apr 22, 2014)

Albannai said:


> A beautiful Lahore pair from the UAE. red and brown Almond..I really like the coloration..


Are those your birds? If yes are you willing to sell them? Let me know I will pay the top $


----------

